# Chase This! - 3 for 4 on Daytimers



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Brett and I decided late Monday night to make a quick run out yesterday. We left at day break and were at the spot by 11am. Spent about 30 minutes (or less) "fishing" and about 3 hours fighting fish. Then headed home. Ended up 3 for 4 on 5 drops. Pulled the hooks on the 4th. The first bite was sick. Hit bottom and 15 SECONDS later we were tight. Boom!!! And the next 3 were about the same. After we landed the 3rd fish, my arm was SHOT and we headed home. 

Thanks for going, Brett. This was the first time Brett and I have got to fish together and I gotta say, he has a 6th sense for these fish. It was a real pleasure fishing with him. Till next time. Boom!!!

Brandon

Ps. All fish were caught on hand crank.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Out and back, and got hooked up!! FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Now I'm jealous! Awesome trip!


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

nice work guys, those look like some solid fish. good deal on releasing them.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats...Y'all done good.....Brink me some steaks at lunch Friday


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Then bring them down to Sargent......*



FREON said:


> Congrats...Y'all done good.....Brink me some steaks at lunch Friday


:spineyes:


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

**** nice job. I need some help with getting a sword off the list and could use some instructions. I have gas money and elbow grease if you ever need crew.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FREON said:


> Congrats...Y'all done good.....Brink me some steaks at lunch Friday


Dem flags be upside down.  We released all the fish.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

teckersley said:


> **** nice job. I need some help with getting a sword off the list and could use some instructions. I have gas money and elbow grease if you ever need crew.


Yes sir, happy to help. But I'd be at the Swordfish Seminar if I were you. You will learn a TON there.

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Dem flags be upside down.  We released all the fish.


 yeah, Riiiiight


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

boom!.....


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

sweet, great trip


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sweet*

Not real sure what I was thinking going to work and not getting on that boat. Pretty work.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FREON said:


> yeah, Riiiiight


 We released them all... Capt. Ahab
:wink:


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice job B! Way to get out and back in that little window!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice work Brandon and Brett.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Boom!


----------



## TXMKM (Feb 4, 2012)

Hard core...Nice Feesh!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brandon I had a blast you are a super nice guy and a blast to fish with ... You are also an animal on the rod !!! Thanks for the ride in your fine sled my brother that is a nice machine ... And now you know what we mean when we say* GET TIGHT SUCKA !* :dance: See ya a the Seminar !!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Way to go Guys!!! This report is seriously getting me fired up!!!!! Looks like a really great time. Way to GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*oops!........*

oh yeah........... almost fergot ta tell'ya

take yoreself 5 stars outta petty-cash for this thread





































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...........


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Epic......as usual.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice report! Im definitely getting ready for warmer weather and calm seas.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

That's remarkable, going out thar and hooking up so fast - talk about a 6th sense! I'd be making drops, getting tangled, and busting off charks. Y'all done very good. I'm def impressed. Them 80's working for ya, Brandon?


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet! Awesome day Brandon and Brett. "Get Tight Sucka's"! "Boom"!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's some impressive fishing... and catching. Way to go!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

That's what I called DIALED IN!! Congrats!

Rob C


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Daytime B & B for 3!!!!

Nice teaser for the seminar gents,

D:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice trip Brandon & Brett. Looking forward to learning a thing or two at the seminar.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Daytime B & B for 3!!!!
> 
> Nice teaser for the seminar gents,
> 
> D:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


 How to hook 4 swords in 10 minutes of fishing time... Look at them not for them!troll! attend our 2012 Texas Swordfishing Seminar at Surfside Marina March 24th LOL ..... If we aint Tight we Aint Right.... BOOM :rotfl:..........................


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

fishin85ag said:


> Nice trip Brandon & Brett. Looking forward to learning a thing or two at the seminar.


Thanks ! We are going to have a BLAST .. Sea Ya There...:cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome report, guys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

fishtruck said:


> That's what I called DIALED IN!! Congrats!
> 
> Rob C


 I pretty sure ol Brandon will have him an* LP Electric soon* ...:rotfl:... He thinks the worlds of you fellas that have been fishing with him and sure was wishin yall were there... Thanks Bro and see ya on the 24th.... Looking like a great time with alot of fishing stories .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

awesome trip brandon boom


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice fish guys. Probably couldn't ask for a better day trip.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Good job Brandon. Hell of an accomplishment capt.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Muy excellente guys!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work guys!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Great job Brandon.

Bill Fisher and I think this thread needs more stars. Maybe we can start a frolicking dolphin rating system too


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang, y'all went catching not fishing. Nice work.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Awsome job guys*

All I can Say is... "What Tha HayYell"...
See you guys on the 24th.
Hopefully I can Learn to PLay Guitar by then..LMAO


----------



## Capt. Aaron Kelley (Nov 26, 2005)

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Good job guys! Talk about being dialed in...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Them egg beaters look good....green sent


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

way to go


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> Them egg beaters look good....green sent


X2
Look like old fashioned mix-masters.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Great catch, congrats.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Nasty trip!! Great Pics too!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I only have two things to say.
"Get Tight Sucka's"
And
"Boom"


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Awsome trip guys, congrats! Way to do it by hand,too!

We went yesterday also. Tried fishing some new bottom in 2000+ ft of water and never got a bite on 3 drops. Made one more quick drop on the way home in 1450 ft and nothing. Messed up our perfect record, we're now 7 swords on 8 trips. Oh, well.

Happy for you guys, keep it up!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LHandler said:


> We went yesterday also. Tried fishing some new bottom in 2000+ ft of water and never got a bite on 3 drops. Made one more quick drop on the way home in 1450 ft and nothing. Messed up our perfect record, we're now 7 swords on 8 trips. Oh, well.


Right on!!!

Just checked my log. We have gone 12 for 14 in our last 5 trips. Hope to double that this summer.

Brandon


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!! That's dialed in!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

nice job, bud! keep up the good work! I'll have to fly back down for some wknders...then you can come flyfishing in the back country w me


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like Brett got you TIGHT SUCKA :biggrin::biggrin:, Good job on the small window guys. Thanks for releasing them so some of us rookies can catch 1.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Truely Amazing!!!!*

Way to go bros run right to the spot drop and BOOM.:dance: Yall 2 are flat out dialed into these fish been hunting all season and back waiting for a day trip and go do someting like this. Makes me jealous.:cheers: Keep up the good work and post and I will see yall at the seminar!!!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Show offs !!!!  BOOM !!!!! 

I dare y'all to do it blindfolded with one hand tied behind your back .

What am I saying ???? I know y'all would still hit a home run.

Nice job fella's. Will see both of y'all at the seminar. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This trip was a great time... Seeing a buddy catch his first Daytime Sword is almost as exciting as watching a 200'' Buck walk out into the road opening day of season... I talked to Brandon a few times yesterday and today and I think he is already looking at new maps and buying an LP 1200 :wink:... I also think he may be splitting up his marlin fishing time for a little more of a challenge* The MIGHTY BROADBILL !!!!! LOL Get Tight Suckas !!!! See yall on the 24th !!! oh ya Boom ! :rotfl: Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> I also think he may be splitting up his marlin fishing time for a little more of a challenge


Shoot, sounds like you boys made it look like snapper fishing. Congratulations on a fine job!

One of these days I'll catch one. Heck one of these days I might even get to GO fishing.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! Great job!!


----------



## capthiball (Aug 16, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Y'all leave me a couple of fish out there.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

capthiball said:


> Y'all leave me a couple of fish out there.


 Thanks !! There is plenty Hope to see ya on March 24th !!!! :cheers:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Why is there a limit on the number of stars? 

Great job Brandon and crew!

Mike


----------

